#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Saunabesuch bei BWK/LWK-Fraktur >

## Fünfuhrtee

Hallo! 
Ich hatte Ende Oktober einen Unfall und hab mir BWK -11,-12 und LWK -1 belastungsstabil gebrochen und kann mit einem 3-Punkt Korsett und Schmerztherapie seit 14 Tagen wieder stehen und laufen und auch kurzzeitig sitzen. 
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Sauna-Gänger und würde gern in nächster Zeit wieder in die Sauna. Natürlich nicht alleine sonder in Begleitung um ein evtl. Sturzrisiko zu minimieren. Das Korsett ist zum Duschen und Schwimmen geeignet. 
Daher meine Frage: Ist Sauna möglich, wenn ja gibt es etwas was speziell zu beachten oder kann ich ohne Probleme ein paar Runden schwitzen? 
Danke!

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Fünfuhrtee!*  *Erstmal herzlich willkommen hier in unserer netten Runde! Viel Spaß im Forum!*   *Zu Deiner Frage kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, ich würde sowas immer mit dem behandelnden Arzt abklären. Vor allem, ob das Korsett die Temperaturen in der Sauna aushält. 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall für rutschfeste (Sauna-/Bade)Schuhe sorgen, damit die Gefahr eines Sturzes gebannt ist.  
Viel mehr fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## KleinerMuck

Hallo Fünfuhrtee 
Denkst du, dass du dich wohl fühlst, wenn du unter dem Korsett schwitzt und das abduschen auch nicht optimal stattfinden kann. Ich könnte mir vorstelle, dass dies eher noch einen Hitzestau produziert. Das ist ja auch der Grund weshalb man nicht mal mit Badeanzug in die Sauna soll. Der Stoff reicht schon aus um diesen Stau zu produzieren. Ich kann dich aber verstehen, denn saunen, jetzt wo die Tage wieder kühler werden ist schon schön. Wie lange brauchst du denn das Korsett noch? Sonst wähne dich doch einfach in der Vorfreude bald wieder saunen zu können, das fördert die Selbstheilungskräfte! Gute Beserung!

----------


## Obelix1962

@Fünfuhrtee, 
erst mal ein Herzliches  :hearts_mouth:   Hallo und willkommen  :hi_there_3:   in unserer Mitte. 
Zu Deinem Problem mit der Sauna  :m_wimp_notext:  : 
Ich würde mal noch warten damit bis Du von der Reha  :hands_down02:   :jumps_rope_single:   :Schnarch:   :plate_1:   :jumps_rope:   :dance_clap_leg_up:   :dance_3_6:  zurück bist
und die Narbe wirklich abgeheilt ist :bravo_2_cut:  . 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Chris

Hallo,  
Ende Oktober 2005 oder wann war dein Unfall? 
Ich denke mal wenn es Ende September dieses Jahres war, dann ist es noch ein bisschen zu früh für die Sauna.  
Allerdings ist es nicht wirklich möglich, so etwas über das Internet zu beurteilen.  
Raten würde ich die, deinen behandelnden Arzt und die Krankengymnastik zu fragen. Im Zweifel auch mal beim Korsetthersteller bezüglich der Wärmebelastung nachfragen. (nicht dass das Ding schmilzt.) 
Gruß Chris

----------


## Küken

Zum kleinen Muck muss i kurz nochmal was sagen, das mit dem Hitzestau ist nicht der einzige Grund den Badeanzug drausen zu lassen. 
Hat was mit der Temperatur in der Saune zu tun und wie sich der Stoff dazu verhält.  
Lg Küken

----------


## KleinerMuck

Klar doch....und was mich am meisten stört ist, dass Stoffe, Bakterienschleudern sind! Kaum ein Badeanzug wird, wie Badetücher mit mindestens 60 Grad gewaschen.....hab im Labor die Überbleibsel anschauen dürfen, die da dann den Rost bevölkern.... 
....aber das nur am Rande. Es gibt ja Kulturen, die sich nicht nackig machen und das hat auch seine Berechtigung, da sollten es dann einfach alle sein, oder man geht allein, wenn man sich geniert oder nicht anpassen kann (will) 
Gibt halt da auch so die Freaks und Nichtfreaks.

----------


## Küken

Was hat denn das jetzt bitte miteinander zu tun? Ist mir gerade zu hoch, ich hab jetzt nix von Keimen geschrieben, und ich geh generell nicht in öffentliche Saunabereiche. 
Geh bei uns auf Arbeit, da weiß ich das sie super sauber ist. 
Was man manchmal so sieht ist echt ekelig... 
Und dann red ich nicht von der Kleidung. 
*bäh*  
Lg Küken

----------

